# Pelican Parker Pumps??



## northernsweeper

Dwan if your out there mabey you can answer this one, or anyone else know?? The 97 pelican has parker pumps instead of the eatons that the earlier models had. Anyone know if the parkers are interchangable with anything else? Are the parkers rebuildable? I am also looking for any new or used(in good condition) parker pumps for the 97 elgin pelican or/and the eaton char lynn pumps for a 91 pelican. Thanks for any info:salute:


----------



## leon

*sweep sweer sweep*



northernsweeper;1016054 said:


> Dwan if your out there mabey you can answer this one, or anyone else know?? The 97 pelican has parker pumps instead of the eatons that the earlier models had. Anyone know if the parkers are interchangable with anything else? Are the parkers rebuildable? I am also looking for any new or used(in good condition) parker pumps for the 97 elgin pelican or/and the eaton char lynn pumps for a 91 pelican. Thanks for any info:salute:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Not to be difficult and just to be sure are these units motors?, or pumps?

As long as the motor or pump has

an ID tag it it can be identified and

obtain a rebuild kit, the issue is one of

cost to the end user.

"Geroller type" hydraulic motors and

geroller motors used a pumps"which is a real no no.

can be rebuilt but the motor case has so many wear

surfaces with the geroller gears, wobble parts etc.

its easier to buy new ones.

================================================

FYI and something to consider is this to save your sanity with regard to

the hydraulic system on your sweeper or sweepers and save you much

aggravation and near zero doen time is to consider the use of a small Vickers

vane pump and Vickers Hydraulic motors to replace the gerollers in the sweeper or

sweepers.

The vane motors operate at a much faster or slower speed with needle valves if desired and every motor employed can use the same cartridge for the motor and it is much easier to repair and rebuild with the motor or pump case is not a wear part - the original motor shaft is pressed into the replacement cartridge and the seals for the motor case are replaced and the motor reassembled and goes back to work quickly

I would be glad to help you with your hydraulic problems

leon:waving:


----------

